# Newly certified CPC-A seeking work in Anchorage, AK



## akladybug

*Jennifer Saady*

11286 Wood River Way
Eagle River, Alaska 99577
(907) 696-9929
akladybug@gmail.com​
*Objective* 
Medical coding position encompassing newly acquired coding abilities with demonstrated organization, detail-oriented and time-management skills to contribute to functioning and success of an organization.

*Profile* 
Motivated, personable business professional known for attention to detail, organizational ability and willingness to go the extra mile – the “go-to” person for world-wide peers.  Self-motivated and disciplined – recently completed on-line professional coding certificate course under deadline and passed certification exam on first attempt.  Diplomatic and tactful with professionals and non-professionals at all levels.  Accustomed to handling sensitive, confidential records.  Demonstrated history of producing accurate, timely workload while functioning in multiple capacities. 
Flexible and versatile – able to maintain a sense of humor under pressure.  Poised and competent with demonstrated ability to easily transcend cultural differences.  Thrive in deadline-driven environments.  Excellent ability to work on a self-directed basis or as part of a team.

*Skills Summary*
Medical Terminology
Anatomy
ICD-9-CM
CPT	
HCPCS Level II
Computer Savvy
Front-Office Operations
Customer Service	
Project Management
Professional Presentations
Education-Oriented
HIPAA Compliant
CPR/1st Aid Certified

*Professional Experience*
COMMUNICATION: REPORTS/PRESENTATIONS/TECHNOLOGY 
Prepare complex command-level reports for hospital, base and Air Force Medical Operations Agency (AFMOA), ensuring full compliance with Air Force Instructions and tight deadlines.
Author professional continuity guidelines and documentation templates for worldwide peers; published on US Air Force Family Advocacy Program (FAP) website.
Design and deliver presentations to base personnel in groups up to 500 ranging from airmen to command-level staff. 
Presenter at world-wide Air Force Family Advocacy Program Assistant annual conferences for two years as well as a third year serving on an expert panel.
Communicate program regulations, clinical assessment tools and medical record requirements to patients using layman's terms to facilitate understanding. 
Responsible for upgrade/maintenance of clinical database; provide education and support to office personnel.
Rapidly learn and master varied computer programs; self-taught Microsoft PowerPoint and Publisher.

CUSTOMER SERVICE/MARKETING/PROBLEM SOLVING 
Oversee front-office operations and provide impeccable customer service:
     - Often deal with uncooperative, hostile patients, laying groundwork for clinical  ​interactions.
Develop marketing and education materials targeting base population:
     - Design and distribute marketing brochures, flyers, class materials and medical ​documentation forms.
Won over a highly skeptical base leader on the mission of Family Advocacy Program:
     - Counselled on FAP clients' social demographics, citing specific examples.
     - Provided consistent support, knowledge and feedback to leader on FAP mission and ​his role and responsibilities.
     - Demonstrated superior technologic ability by providing two separate database audits ​to ensure 100% compliance with Air Force regulations.
     - Senior leader later referred base population to Family Advocacy maltreatment and ​prevention services.

ABC MASTERY & ORGANIZATION
Manage all aspects of day-to-day operations as key administrative staff:
Facility maintenance to include computer and phone systems, logistical issues and ​medical records.
Troubleshooter for difficult patients & command, compliance issues and process implementation.
Finances: develop, submit and manage annual office budget for two years.
Train multiple personnel on FAP regulations, office operations, military protocols and paraprofessional clinical skills.
Compliance with all healthcare facility, HIPAA and Air Force guidelines.

*Employment History*
SPECPRO, INC – Elmendorf Air Force Base
Family Advocacy Program Assistant, April 2008 to June 2010

CHOCTAW MANAGEMENT/SERVICES ENTERPRISE – Elmendorf Air Force Base
Family Advocacy Program Assistant, April 1998 to March 2008

ALIRON INTERNATIONAL, INC – Elmendorf Air Force Base
Family Advocacy Program Assistant, September 1997 to March 1998

SOUTHCENTRAL COUNSELING CENTER
Clinical Records Clerk, September 1996 to September 1997
Receptionist, Continued Care Unit, September 1995 to September 1996

*Education*
AMERICAN ACADEMY OF PROFESSIONAL CODERS
Certified Professional Coder (CPC), Apprentice, 2010
Completed 8-month on-line course in 6 months while working full-time for first 5 months.

ALASKA COMPUTER INSTITUTE – ANCHORAGE, AK
Business Computer Applications - 1995
Class Valedictorian

*Professional and Civic Affiliations *
Member, American Academy of Professional Coders
Volunteer, American Cancer Society
Volunteer, Anchorage Kids' Day
CPR Instructor, American Red Cross
Blood Donor


----------



## ljhollis

I would recommend trying to get on indeed, ZipRecruiter, upward, and any other employment websites.   There are also groups on Facebook, that is where that job was posted is on one of the groups on Facebook.  There was a posting not long ago that they needed a few coders, but it was up by the arctic circle.  I apologize I am not able to recall the name of the hospital system that was doing the hiring.  You can search throughout those sites as well.  I would suggest New Coder needs work/Alaska.  I just googled and there were 70 jobs.  I am attaching a few.  Coder I is entry-level, not promising that they will hire an A but I think they need coders there desperately.  Here are the snips I copied for you.   Here is the website, it wouldn't let me post the jobs I found.  Jobs


----------

